# تصميم اعمال التهوية



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

جزء من كتاب المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي - مهندس صبري سعيد

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا و اعتذر عن عدم امكانية نقل الاشكال التوضيحية



تصميم
أعمـال التهـوية
 و​​* طـرد الهـواء*

​​​​​​​​​​​
مـقدمـة :
 تعتبر عملية تغيير هواء المكان و استبداله بهواء نقي من العمليات الهامة و الضرورية و الملازمة لأعمال تكييف الهواء ، و في بعض الأحيان لا يشترط وجود تكييف لكي نستخدم أجهزة تغيير الهواء ، وإنما طبيعة استخدام المكان قد تفرض علينا استبدال هواؤه بهواء نقي مثل المخازن و الورش و الجراجات والمستشفيات ، وقد تتطلب عمليات التهوية هواء مفلتر مما يزيد العبء على وسيلة التهوية ويترتب على وجود الفلاتر استخدام مراوح أقوي ، وفي هذا الفصل ، كما في الفصول السابقة ، ستجد أقصر الطرق للحصول على أفضل مواصفات لنظام تهوية و مكوناته ، وهي مستقاة من مراجع شركات متخصصة مثل شركة كوك للمراوح و شركة كاتربلر للمولدات التي تعمل بالديزل بالإضافة إلي المرجع الأم آشري .​*ما هي أعمال التهوية ؟ *


 تشمل أعمال التهوية :

*· **تحديد الغرض من عملية التهوية أي تجديد الهواء و نسبة الهواء الواجب تجديده أي استبداله ، استخداماته ، و مصادره ،.*
*· **تحديد كمية الهواء ومواصفاتها الفيزيائية . *
*· **تحديد نظام التهوية : هل سيتم مركزيا ، أي باعتماد مروحة و شبكة مجاري هواء ، أم بالتهوية المجزأة أي كل مكان يكون مستقلا عن الآخر .*
*· **تحديد كيفية حدوث التهوية : هل تتم التهوية جبريا أي باستخدام مراوح أم طبيعيا معتمدة على فرق كثافة الهواء و درجة حرارته .*
*· **إذا كانت التهوية جبرية ، فيتم تحديد نوعية المراوح الواجب استخدامها مع مراعاة أن تلائم الغرض و المكان ، و تحديد قدراتها و أماكن تثبيتها مع مراعاة أن تكون في متناول أيدي رجال النظافة و الصيانة فيما بعد وألا تسبب قلقا للمحيطين بالمكان أو شاغليه .*
*· **إذا كانت التهوية طبيعية ، فيتم التعاون مع المهندس المعماري لرصد اتجاه سريان الهواء و تحديد مساراته بما يوفر أقنية توفر الظروف المناسبة لتحريك الهواء دون تدخل ميكانيكي ، فيتم تصميم المبني بحيث تشكل ممراته مسارا إجباريا للهواء كما لو كانت أنفاقا هوائية ، و المثال الذي يستحق الدراسة يتمثل في مبني القصر العيني بالجيزة على النيل .*
*· ** على المهندس المعماري أن يحدد مواضع دورات المياه و المطابخ بالنسبة للبيوت السكنية ، و أماكن استخدام الآلات الباعثة للملوثات مثل ماكينات الديزل أو التي تعمل بوقود ينتج عنه غازات ملوثة ، أو آلات التصوير بالنشادر في المكاتب الهندسية ومعدات المعامل .. الخ ، بحيث لا يرتد الهواء المطرود منها الي المكان ، و على مهندس التكييف مراعاة ذلك عند تحديد مسارات طرد الهواء وأماكن تثبيت مراوح الشفط من الكان أي مراوح طرد الهواء الي خارج المكان و مراوح سحب الهواء الجديد إلي داخل المبني ليحل محل الهواء المطرود .*
*· ** عند تصميم القبو و الصالات الرياضية المغطاة يجب مراعاة تواجد وسائل التهوية الكافية كما و كيفا لاستبدال الهواء الفاسد بآخر جديد*​*· * ​​*· * ​
​في الصفحات التالية سنتعرض لتصنيف المراوح من حيث طريقة ومكان التثبيت ثم تصنيفها من وجهة النظر الهندسية ثم كيفية اختيار النوع المناسب بعد ذلك نتطرق الي حسابات المراوح . يلي ذلك تصميم المداخن .​




​*تصنيف وسائل التهوية*

* و طرد الهواء*

*1- **التصنيف طبقا لكيفية التثبيت :*
*· *جدارية _ wall mounted_
 و هي مصنعة كمروحة ذات إطار بحيث يتم تركيبها على فتحة في الحائط أو واجهة زجاجية أو نافذة زجاجية مطلة على شارع أو منور ، وفي حالة أن يكون مكان التثبيت واجهة زجاجية يجب ألا يقل سمك الزجاج عن 6 – 8 ملليمتر .
· سقفية _roof mounted _ 
 أي يتم تركيبها فوق السقف النهائي للمبني ، و هذه النوعية يفضل استخدامها في دور العبادة الفـلل و القـصور و المستشفيات و مطابخ المطاعم و المباني ذات الصفة الترفيهية و الجراجات و السينما و المسارح و قاعات المؤتمرات و الملاعب المغطاة ، و بصفة خاصة المباني المدمجة _block buildings _ حيث لا تتوافر فرصة لوجود مناور أو حوائط تطل على مناور أو شوارع وهذه المراوح تكون ذات غطاء عبارة عن قطاع كروي ( طاقية ) للحماية من المطر ، شكل ( ) 





​​​​​​​شكل ( ) : أ - مروحة جدارية ب – مروحة سقفية​
· مع السقف المستعار _false ceiling mounted _
 وهي نوعان :

· في النوع الأول : يكوّن جسم المروحة و فتحة شفط الهواء كتلة واحدة يتم تركيبها كما لو كانت واحدة من بلاطات السقف المستعار أو جزءا منها . وتعتبر قطعة جمالية مكملة لمسطح السقف المستعار ، و يتم تركيب وصلة مرنة عند فتحة الطرد لتقود الهواء الفاسد الي حيث تريد التخلص منه . ويراعي أن تكون قدرة المروحة على سحب و طرد الهواء بالقدر الكافي للتغلب على مقاومة الوصلة المرنة التي سيسببها طول الوصلة ومساحة مقطعها و ملمس الجدار الداخلي للوصلة ، أي ما يسمي بالضغط الإستاتيكي ( المرتد ) المعاكس لقدرة المروحة ، شكل ( ) .







​ 



*شكل ( ) : مروحة ضمن السقف المستعار ، جسم المروحة و إطار السحب كتلة واحدة*


·في النوع الثاني : يكون برواز فتحة السحب أو التغذية جزءا منفصلا عن جسم المروحة ، يربط بينهما وصلة مرنة ، و تجهز فتحة السحب برقبة مناسبة لكمية الهواء التي ستقوم المروحة بسحبها من المكان .وتكون المروحة مخفاة في الفراغ بين السقف الخرساني أو الأصلي و السقف المستعار ، وتتصل المروحة عند فتحة الطرد مع فتحة بالحائط القريب بواسطة وصلة مرنة أخري ، وتكون فتحة الحائط مزينة بإطار ( برواز ) ذات ريش متحركة تفتح مع تشغيل المروحة منعا لدخول الحشرات و الأتربة عند عدم عمل المروحة وقد يستخدم شبك سلك لتغطيت الفتحة في حالة تعلق الريش وعدم انطباقها ، شكل ( ) .






​*شكل ( ) : مروحة ضمن السقف المستعار ، فتحة السحب و المروحة ليسا جسما واحدا*


وقد تستخدم مروحة أو أكثر يتم توزيعها على مسطح السقف المستعار بطريقة كمالية لا تخل بالأداء .
· مراوح خطية _fan_ _inline_ 
 و هي من النوع الدفّاع _propeller type_ ويتم تركيبها ضمن مسار الهواء بحيث تشكل جزءا من مجاري الهواء إلا أنه يعيب هذه المراوح صعوبة التغلب على الضوضاء الناتجة عن تشغيلها ، شكل ( ) ، و يستعاض عنها بمراوح طاردة مركزية و تركب ضمن الخط وهذه تمتاز بالهدوء الذي لا توفره أي مروحة أخري .








شكل ( ) : مروحة دفاعة




​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

*التصنيف الهندسي للمراوح *

​​​​أ – المراوح المحورية _AXIAL FANS_​

وهي ثلاثة أنواع :
1– المروحة المحورية الدفاعة : 
 وهي مروحة ( شكل : ) ذات ريشتين أو أكثر و تستخدم في تحريك كمية كبيرة من الهواء تحت تأثير ضغوط استاتيكية منخفضة لا تزيد عن 0.75 بوصة مائية .
و بخصوص المكونات _فإنه يتم تجميع الريش على صرة __ HUB _يتم تثبيتها مع عمود المحرك مباشرة ، أو علي عمود مع طارة نقل حركة بالسيور ، و يحمل العمود على كراسي إنزلاقية ( جلب من سبائك النحاس ذاتية التزييت أو مدعمة بالجرافيت ) أو كراسي رولمان بلي .
*· **من مميزات هذه المراوح أنها تعطي كميات كبيرة من الهواء باستخدام محركات ذات قدرات حصانية صغيرة القدرة ، وهذا ما يميزها عن الأنواع الأخرى ، أي تحريك الهواء بأقل تكلفة طاقة .*
*· *من أهم عيوبها صعوبة عمل اتزان لها فضلا عن أي اعوجاج في أحد ريشها يتسبب في الإزعاج و ربما يتجاوز الحيز المخصص لحركة المروحة فيتسبب في تلف الغلاف أو زعانف المكثف . 

2 – المروحة المحورية الأنبوبية _TUBE AXIAL FAN_ 
· وهي مروحة ( شكل : ) أكثر قدرة على تحريك الهواء من سابقتها ، و تستخدم للتركيب ضمن مسارات الهواء ( مجاري الهواء ) ، و يعيب هذه المراوح أن حركة الهواء تكون حلزونية ، أو بتعبير أدق : دوامية _SPIRAL_ مما يتسبب في ضوضاء وصخب يصعب السيطرة عليه أو احتماله  و فقد احتكاكي هائل ، و هذا يفسر لنا سبب استبعاد هذا النوع من استخداماتنا إلا في المنشآت الصناعية حيث لا يعير أحد للضوضاء أهميـة ، و حيث تكون الضغوط الاستاتيكية كبيرة القيمة ( حتى 3 بوصة مائية ) .​ب : مراوح الطرد المركزي _CENTERFUGAL FANS_​​​
*· *تتميز مراوح الطرد المركزي بـ : 
· شكلها المختلف عن المراوح المحورية ( شكل : ) ، فهي ذات قلب اسطواني مثبت على عمود ( محور ) يمر بمركز قاعدة الاسطوانة ، ذات ريش محيطية موازية للمحور الحامل لهذه الاسطوانة ، وتكون الريش عبارة عن شرائح إما مخلقة ضمن سطح الاسطوانة أو مصنعة مسبقا و مثبتة من طرفيها بقاعدتين دائريتين ، أحد الدائرتين عبارة عن قرص يتوسطه جلبة و الدائرة الأخرى عبارة عن حرف ذات مساحة دائرية تكفي لعملية تثبيت الريشة . و يكون الجانبان قد تم عمل اتزان مسبق لهما و تعقب عملية التثبيت عملية اتزان أخري نظرا لأن مسامير تثبيت الريش قد تختلف أوزانها أو بعدها عن محور الدوران . كما يتم تصنيع هذه المراوح من البلاستيك المقاوم للحرارة و الأحماض ، كقطعة واحدة والمراوح البلاستيك منتشرة في مكيفات الشباك وبعض المكيفات الصحراوية .
·  تكون ريش هذه المراوح منحنية مائلة للخلف (عكس اتجاه الدوران ) أو إلى الأمام ( في نفس اتجاه دوران المروحة ) 
· غلاف المروحة المركزية قوقعي الشكل ، أشبه بقوقعة البلهارسيا اللامركزية المحور . 
· يتم سحب الهواء في صرة الاسطوانة وتطرده الحركة الدائرية في مسارات قطرية في اتجاه الريش ثم تقوم الريش بغرف الهواء المطرود من المركز لتطرده بدورها الي المحيط الخارجي للاسطوانة حيث يجد الهواء نفسه مجبرا على الانسياب خارجا من مخرج الهواء المحدد له في الغلاف .
*· *تفضل المروحة المركزية ذات الريش _المائلة للخلف_ لما تحققه من المميزات التالية : 
1- تحقيق سرعة منخفضة عند طرف الريشة على سطح الاسطوانة الخارجي ،
2- إخراج ( تصريف ) كمية هواء أكبر بسرعة دوران أقل تحت تأثير ضغط استاتيكي محسوب ،
3- لا يحدث اختناق للمروحة إذا ما أغلقت بوابات الهواء جزئيا أو كليا و بالتالي لا تنتج أية آثار سلبية نتيجة للضغط المعاكس _BACK PRESSURE_  الناشئ عن قفل البوابات و احتباس الهواء وعدم تصريفه .
4- الضوضاء الصادرة عن هذه المراوح تكون في الحدود المقبولـة خاصة لو تم عمـل اتــــزان _ BALANCING _ جيد للمروحة ، و هي الأفضل على الإطلاق بين أنواع المراوح المختلفة ،
5- تعمل على ضغوط استاتيكية عالية بأقل ضوضاء .
​قياس أداء المراوح _ FAN PERFORMANCE_​

· توجد معامل متخصصة لقياس أداء المراوح التي تنتجها الشركات المختلفة وهذه المعامل تعطي شهادات دولية للمنتجين باعتماد جودة أداء هذه المراوح طبقا لتعليمات و مواصفات  _AMCA_ وهي اختصار لـ _AIR MOVING AND CONDITIONING ASSOCIATION`S TEST CODE__ ._


أسباب ضعف أداء المراوح

 الأسباب الآتية هي الأسباب الرئيسية لضعف أداء المراوح ، و هي تحدث عادة عند صرة المروحة :
· حدوث سريان حلزوني للهواء عند مدخل المروحة ، ويحدث ذلك نتيجة لزيادة الكيعان أمام مدخل المروحة ، و يجب أن ينتبه المصمم إلى ذلك أثناء تصميمه مجاري الهواء ، ولذلك نحرص على أن تكون المسافة بين أول كوع و مدخل المروحة كافية لخمد هذه الدوامات ، أنظر الأشكال : ، ، ، 
· عدم انتظام توزيع الهواء في تدافعه داخل الكوع المركب على مدخل المروحة ، و يعالج ذلك بتركيب ريش توجيه داخل هذه الكيعان ، شكل : .
·  عدم وجود حيز كافي أمام مدخل المروحة ، كأن تكون المسافة بين المدخل و الحائط المواجه له قصيرة جدا ، خاصة لو كانت المروحة ذات مدخلين ( شكل : ) ، و علاج ذلك هو ألا تقل المسافة بين الحائط و مدخل المروحة عن قيمة قطر المروحة ، أما مخرج الهواء فيجب أن يتبع مسارا مستقيما إلى أطول مسافة ممكنة حتى نعطي الفرصة للهواء أن تتحول طاقة الضغط الناتج عن سرعته إلي ضغط استاتيكي يدفع الهواء و بكفاءة حتي آخر نقطة توزيع .
· تذكر أنه دائما يفضل تركيب ريش توجيه _VANS__ في الكيعان._























​· اخـتيار مروحـة تحـريك و تداول الهـواء ​
_FAN SELECTION_

*· **المعلومات الواجب توافرها ليتم اختيار المروحة :*
*· **حجم الهواء المطلوب تحريكه سواء تغذية أو شفط * *CFM* 
*· **الضغط الاستاتيكي للمروحة **STATIC PRESSURE ( SP )*
*· *نوع الخدمة المطلوبة من المروحة مثل :
1-طرد غازات انفجارية EXPLOSIVE FUMES
2- تهوية عامة ( استبدال هواء ) VENTILLATION 
3- طرد الحرارة من المكان REMOVAL OF HEAT 
4- نقل مواد خشنة ABRASIVE MATERIALS أو جسيمات هشة مثل مسحوق الفحم و صلبة مثل الفحم المجروش أو ألياف القطن و ما شابه ذلك .
5- طرد غازات كيماوية لها تأثير آكل للمواد CORROSIVE MATERIALS 

*· **مستوي الضوضاء المسموح به ** ALLOWABLE SOUND LEVEL ( **d b** )* 
*· *طريقة نقل الحركة بين المحرك و المروحة POWER TRANSMISSION  ، وهي أحد الطرق الآتية :
1-إدارة مباشرة ، إذ يتم تركيب المروحة على عمود المحرك ، شكل : 









1- إدارة وسيطية : باستخدام السيور أو مجموعات تروس ، شكل : 










*· **موقع تثبيت المروحة **FAN LOCATION **:*
*· * 
 1-على سقف المبني ، ويكون ذات قبعة تحميها من المطر ، شكل :

2-جدارية ، شكل :











ملحوظة : يجب أن تبعد مروحة طرد الهواء الفاسد عن مروحة التغذية بهواء جديد أو وحدات التكييف المدمجة المركزية بـ 10 متر على الأقل وأن تطرد في اتجاه عكس اتجاه الرياح في المنطقة .



​​​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

حسابات التهوية ​​و التخلص​ من الهواء الفاسد​​​​​​
مقدمة :
سنتناول هنا الطرق المختلفة لحساب كمية الهواء المطلوب طردها أو سحبها لتعويض الكمية المطرودة ، ونختتم الموضوع بمتطلبات التطبيق العملي لأعمال التهوية بالإضافة لما ذكرناه في البداية في التمهيد لهذه الحسابات و التي نرجو أن لا يستهين بها القارئ .
​1- طريقة تغيير الهواء AIR CHANGE METHOD​

تعريف :
عطاء المروحة _ FAN CAPACITY_ : هو معدل كمية الهواء التي يمكن للمروحة أن تطردها أو تسحبها تحت ضغط استاتيكي معلوم ، وتقدر بالقدم المكعب / دقيقة . ( وقد استخدمنا اصطلاح عطاء بدلا من سعة لأنه الأكثر دقة والأكثر تعبيرا عن وظيفة المروحة – المؤلف )

ولحساب هذا المعدل بطريقة تغيير الهواء نتبع الخطوات التالية :

*· **احسب حجم المكان المراد تهويته بالقدم المكعب *
*· **اختار عدد مرات تغيير الهواء الضرورية التي تؤمن الكمية المناسبة لتهوية المكان من الجدول * *V1 *
*· **احسب معدل التهوية من العلاقة :*

*CFM = BUILDING VOLUME / MINUTES PER AIR CHANGE , TABLE : V1*
*· **الدقائق اللازمة لحدوث تغيير واحد *
*من جدول **V1** ــــــــــــــ*
*· **حجم المكان المراد تهويته و يتم حسابه حسب جيومترية المكان ــــا*


*· **مثال :*

*يراد تهوية مخزن أبعاده 40 قدم ، 100 قدم ، و ارتفاعه 15 قدم ، ما هو عطاء المروحة أو المراوح اللازمة لتحقيق هذه التهوية علما بأنه لن تستخدم مجاري هواء أو مداخن سحب .*
*الحل : *
* 1- حجم الغرفة = 100× 40 × 15 = 60000 قدم مكعب *
* 2- من جدول ** V1 ** نجد أننا نحتاج لتغيير هواء المخزن بالكامل مرة كل ثلاثة دقائق ، أي عشرين مرة خلال الساعة ،*
*1- *عطاء المروحة ق م د تساوي :​CFM = 60000 / 3 = 20000 CUBIC FEET PER MIN.​

· ويمكن استخدام مروحة واحدة سقفية ضخمة بهذه السعة أو استخدام عشرة مراوح مجموع سعاتها 20000 ق م د .
· ويراعي عند اختيار المروحة أو المراوح أن يكون عطاؤها هذا هو العطاء الحقيقي تحت تأثير الضغط الاستاتيكي المحسوب للمكان ، و الذي هو في حالتنا هذه يساوي تقريبا صفر .
· وإذا اختيرت مراوح جدارية فيجب أ يراعي تثبيتها في الجهة المعاكسة لاتجاه الرياح حتي لا تشكل الرياح مقاومة عنيفة لأداء المراوح ،
· و إذا كانت مراوح شفط فيجب أن تكون أبعد ما تكون عن مصادر الروائح الغير مرغوبة حتي لا ترتد هذه الروائح الي المكان المأهول 
· و عموما فإن المراوح السقفية ، رغم ارتفاع تكلفتها، إلا أنها تفضل حيث لا تستحب الضوضاء و حيث لا توجد منافذ جدارية ، أو عندما يكون المهندس المعماري حريصا على جماليات واجهات المبني .​· ​

​​​2- طريقة طرد الحرارة HEAT REMOVAL METHOD​​​​الحالة أ : عندما يكون الغرض من التهوية ​​هو​​ استبدال هواء ساخن بآخر بارد​​​
لكي يتم حساب كمية الهواء المراد استبدالها في هذه الحالة يلزم معرفة البيانات التالية :
· درجة الحرارة الخارجية ( للهواء الخارجي )  _AMBIENT TEMPRATURE _ 
· درجة الحرارة المرغوبة داخل المكان 
· كمية الحرارة التي يكتسبها المكان و المتولدة داخله مقدرة بالوحدات البريطانية الحرارية في الدقيقة 
· ثم نستخدم أحد العلاقات التالية لحساب الـ ق م د :


الحرارة الكلية في الدقيقة TOTAL BTU PER MINUTE 
CFM = ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
0.018 x ( TEMP DIFFERENCE , F ) ​​


فرق درجات الحرارة :
بين درجة الحرارة الخارجية و الداخلية ــ​​​أو ​​​​​
الحرارة الكلية في الساعة TOTAL BTU PER HOUR​ CFM = -------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
1.08 x ( TEMP DIFFERENCE , F )​​​​​​​​
الحالة ب : متطلبات تهوية غرفة تحتوي على مولد كهرباء يعمل بمحرك ديزل ​​
*1- *إذا كانت قدرة المحرك تقاس بالحصان :
تحسب كمية الهواء المراد استبدالها من العلاقة :​​
قدرة المحرك بالحصان 400 x ( ENGINE MAX. H P )​CFM = --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
EQUIPMENT ROOM TEMP. RISE ABOVE AMBIENT TEMP.,F
​*2- *إذا كانت قدرة المحرك تقاس بالكيلووات :​​​
 قدرة المحرك بالكيلووات 0.14 x ( ENGINE MAX. K W )​CFM = --------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
EQUIPMENT ROOM TEMP. RISE ABOVE AMBIENT TEMP.,C

· و يجب أن يكون عطاء المروحة يزيد عن القيمة المحسوبة بـ 10% من هذه القيمة أي نضرب القيمة المحسوبة من العلاقات أعلاه × 1,1 في مقابل كل 2500 قدم (760 متر) يرتفعها موقع الماكينة عن سطح البحر . و يفضل استخدام عدد من المراوح بدلا من واحدة ضخمة كواحدة من وسائل الأمان ضد أخطار توقف المروحة .
· و عموما فإن 20 ق م د هواء لكل كيلووات تعد كافية لإحداث التهوية و التبريد الكافي في غرفة مولد الكهرباء .
· في حالة كون درجة الحرارة الخارجية = 100 د ف ( 38 د م ) ، فإنه يتم حساب معدل التهوية ( أو عطاء المروحة ) من العلاقة :

ENGINE HEAT RADITION ,BTUM 
CFM  = ------------------------------------------------------------ + ENGINE EXHAUST 
0 .07 x 0.24 x T D 



· و بالقياس المتري من العلاقة : 
​ ENGINE HEAT RADITION , KW​​CMM  = -------------------------------------------------- + ENGINE EXHAUST​​1.099 x 0.017 x TD​



· وفي هذه العلاقات يكون :​·CFM = VENTILATION AIR IN CUBIC FEET PER MINUTE ​​*· **CMM = ,, ,, ,, ,, ,, IN CUBIC METER PER MINUTE *​​*· **TD = PERMISSIBLE TEMPRATURE RISE *​​*· *DENSITY OF AIR AT 100 F ( 34 C ) = 0.07 Lb/CU. Ft AIR ( 1.099 Kg/SqMeter )​​· BTUM = BRITISH THERMAL UNITS RADIATED PER MINUTE ​​· KW = KILOWATTS ​​· SPECIFIC HEAT OF AIR AT SAME TEMP. = 0.24 BTU / F ( 0.017 KW / C )​​​​​​​​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​
المرجع : نشرات فنية صادرة من شركة كاتربلر المنتجة لمولدات الكهرباء و غيرها . 













3- التهوية الطبيعية _NATURAL VENTILATION_

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على :
· وجود فرق بين كثافة الهواء الخارجي و الهواء داخل المكان المراد تهويته .
· وجود رياح نشطة نسبيا في الموقع المقام على أرضه المبني المراد تهويته .
· إلا أنه لا يمكن الاعتماد كلية على هذه الطريقة إذ أنها تتم ببطيء شديد إذا اعتمدت على انتشار الهواء AIR DEFFUSION  فقط ، لكن التهوية تتم بصورة أفضل إذا تم استغلال الفرق بين الكثافات فهي الأكثر تأثيرا في إحداث حركة الهواء ، وفي هذه الحالة يمكن تحديد سرعة الهواء من العلاقة


· في هذه العلاقة تجد أن :
·  عجلة تسارع الجاذبية  g
·ارتفاع المبني  h 
·درجات الحرارة المطلقة للهواء داخل و خارج المبني : TI  & To 

*· *و يتم حساب معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب استبداله بطريقة التهوية من العلاقة التي أحد عناصرها مساحة مقطع مدخنة السحب AREA OF CHIMNY INLET ، و هي :​CFM = V ( 60 ) ( AREA OF CHEMINY INLET )​

· وهذه الطريقة تصلح للخيام ، حيث تصنع هذه الخيام كما لو كانت غلاف لبرج تبريد طبيعي و يكون شكل مجسم الخيمة كما لو كان مخروط قائم ناقص قاعدته الصغرى لأعلى .
· و يتسبب سريان الرياح في إحداث خلخلة عند فوهة المخروط العليا فيترتب على هذا تدفق الهواء إلي أعلا خارجا من الخيمة ساحبا خلفه كمية جديدة تتدفق من الأجناب عند القاعدة الكبرى ، و يساعد على سريان الهواء من داخل الخيمة إلى أعلا ارتفاع درجة حررته .























​*تعيين مقاومة مجري الهواء*


_·_تقدر مقاومة مجري الهواء بقياس الضغط المعاكس لسريان الهواء خلال المجري ، وهذه المقاومة ناتجة عن تحديد حركة الهواء بإجباره على اتخاذ مسار محدد الأبعاد و الطول ، وتعترض حركته أيضا المرور خلال كيعان و مآخذ و بوابات وتتمثل مقاومة المجري في احتكاكه يجدران هذه المكونات وتتحدد قيمة الاحتكاك طبقا لسرعة الهواء داخل المجري ، و يتم التعبير عن هذه المقاومة بلفظ الضغط الاستاتيكي _STATIC PRESSURE__ ._

·  وقد تم رصد العلاقة بين قطر المجري الهوائي و سرعة الهواء داخله و الفقد في الضغطالذي يتعرض له الهواء خلال مروره في مجري طوله 100 قدم في الخريطة شكل . 

· _القطع المكملة للمجري ( ملحقات المجري ) _، مثل الكيعان و البوابات و المآخذ و غيرها ، يتم معادلتها بمسار مستقيم ، فعلى سبيل المثال إذا استخدمنا كوعا ضمن مسار الهواء ذات مقطع مستطيل والنسبة بين ضلعي المقطع = 0.25و نسبة قطر المقطع الي العرض = 0.75فإنه من الجدول ، يكون الفقد في الضغط ، نتيجة لوجود هذا الكوع ، _مساويا لـ _0.6ويكون طول المجري المستقيم الذي يعادله_ مساويا لـ 12 بوصة ، _تضاف الي طول المجري المستقيم الذي يكون الكوع أحد مكوناته . ​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 يناير 2010)

مجهود كبير من عضو متميز 
بورك فيك 
ولكن الصور لا تظهر لدي لا اعرف مالسبب
مع التقدير


----------



## ابن العميد (15 يناير 2010)

مجهود جميل فعلا


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررر*

:12: الاخ الفاضل :12:​ 
مشكور جدا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع

وبارك الله فيك ونتمنا المزيد

ولك تحياتي


----------



## eng_taha_a (16 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pora (16 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع تستحق التقدير عليه شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (18 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2010)

بوركتم جميعا و اتمني لكم التوفيق و اشكركم على اطرائكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2010)

*استكمال موضوع التهوية*

تعيين مقاومة مجرى الهواء ​ 
· تقدر مقاومة مجرى الهواء بقياس الضغط المعاكس لسريان الهواء خلال المجري وهذه المقاومة ناتجة عن تحديد حركة الهواء بأجباره على اتخاذ مسار محدد الابعاد والطول وتعترض حركته أيضاً المرور خلال كيعان ومأخذ وبوابات وتتمثل مقاومة المجري في احتكاكه بجدران هذه المكونات وتتحدد قيمة الاحتكاك طبقاً لسرعة الهواء المجري ويتم التعبير عن هذه المقاومة بلفظ الضغط الاستاتيكي STATIC PRESSURE 
· وقد تم رصد العلاقة بين قطر المجري الهوائي وسرعة اهواء داخله والفقد في الضغط الذي يتعرض له الهواء خلال مروره في مجري طوله 100قدم في الخريطة شكل 
· القطع المكملة للمجري ( ملحقات المجري ) ، مثل الكيعان و البوابات والمأخذ وغيرها ، يتم معادلتها بمسار مستقيم ، فعلى سبيل المثال إذا استخدمنا كوعاً ضمن مسار الهواء ذات مقطع مستطيل والنسبة بين ضلعي المقطع = 0.25 ونسبة قطر المقطع الى العرض = 0.75 فانه من الجدول يكون الفقد في الضغط نتيجة لوجود هذا الكوع مساوياً ل 0.6 ويكون طول المجري المستقيم الذي يعادله مساوياً ل 12 بوصة تضاف الى طول المجري المستقيم الذي يكون الكوع أحد مكوناته 
· يتم حساب مقاومة المجري بالترتيب التالي : 
1- احسب طول مسافة يقطعها الهواء من لحظة انطلاقه من الوحدة 
2- احصر ععد الملحقات وصنفها ،واستخرج من الجدول ( ) ما يعادلها من المجري المستقيم 
3- اجمع الاطوال المكافئة لمكونات أطول مجرى يمر فيه الهواء بدءاً من الوحدة مضافاً اليها أطوال الاجزاء المستقيمة منها لتحصل على الطول امكافىء الكلي للمجري 
4- اضرب قيمة الفقد الاحتكاكي المستخرج من الخريطة * الطول المكافىء الكلي مقسوما على 100 وهكذا تحصل على الضغط الا ستاتيكي ​ 

SP = INCH H 20 PER 100FT * TOTAL EQUIV LENGTH/100​

مثال : 
كمية من الهواء الفاسد قدرها 6000 ق م د يراد تصريفها عبر مجري هواء طوله 50 قدم وقطره 18 بوصة ، متصل بكوع 90 و مخرجه = 205* قطره ، احسب مقدار الفقد الناتج عن احتكاك الهواء بالسطح الداخلي للمجري أثناء مروره فيه ​ 
الحل : ​ 
1- بالرجوع الى خريطة الفقد الاحتكاكي نجد أنه لكل 100قدم طولي من مجري قطره 18 بوصة يواجه الهواء مقاومة تعادل 0.8 بوصة مائية ( بافتراض أن المجرى لا شمل أية ملحقات ) 
2- من الجدول ( ) نجد أن الطول المكافىء للكوع الذي زاويته 90 ، وقطره 205*18= 45 بوصة ، هو 23 قدم 
3- فيكون الطول المكافىء الكلي مساوياً ل ​ 
50+ 23= 73 قدم 
4- ويكون الفقد الاحتكاكي معادلاً لضغط استاتيكي قدره : ​ 
0.73*0.8= 0.584 بوصة مائية ​ 


معدلات تغيير الهواء للمطابخ ​ 
ينصح بأن يكون معدل تدفق هواء الامداد مساوياً ل 90% من معدل التخلص من الهواء الفاسد ( الهواء المراد التخلص منه ) EXHUST AIR حيث أن ال 10% الاخرى يتم سحبها من المناطق المحيطية بالمطبخ وبهذا نضمن عدم تسرب روائح المطبخ الغير مستحبة الى هذه المناطق ولتحديد المروحة المناسبة للمطابخ فقد وجد 
ان من المناسب استبدال ما قيمته 100 ق م د كل قدم مربع من مساحة الهود ( البرقع ) ، و الجدول التالي يحدد هذا المعدل طبقاً لنوعية الاجهزة المنزلية المستخدمة في المطبخ ونوع الخدمة ، ونحن نحبذ استخدام الرقم 100 ق م د 
قدم مربع من مساحة الهود hood area ​ 
نوع الخدمة / اسم الجهاز المنزلي /معدل التهوية بالـ ق م د لكل قدم مربع من مساحة البرقع الذي يعلوه
( ق م د / ق مر ب )

خدمة خفيفة 
افران – غلايات 
50
خدمة متوسطة 
ماكينات عمل البروستد 
75
خدمة شاقة 
أفران الفحم وشوايات الفحم 
100​ 

· تؤخذ قيمة الفقد في الضغط الاستاتيكي بحيث تتراوح بين 0.625 بوصة مائية و 1 بوصة مائية للمباني وحيدة الطابق مكونة من طابق واحد 
· حددت هيئة الوقاية من الحريق بأمريكا nfpa الحد الادنى للبعد بين مروحة الامداد ومروحة الشفط ( مروحة الاسترجاع ) على أساس 10 قدم على الاقل بين المروحتين و يراعي التباعد بين مصدر الهواء الجديد لاجهزة التكييف و الهواء الفاسد المطرود و المغايرة في اتجاه التدفق
وفي الاشكال التالية نماذج نمطية مختلفة لعمليات التهوية : ​ 

التقدير المبدئي للفقد الضغط الاستاتيكي الذي يجب أن تتغلب عليه المروحة ، ويمكن حصره من خلال استخدام الجدول التالي بأمان : ​ 
بدون استخدام مجري هواء 
من 0.05 حتى 0.20
مع استخدام مجري هواء 
0.20 حتى 0.40 انش لكل 100قدم طولي ( مع افتراض أن سرعة الهواء تتراوح بين 1000 و 1800 ق / د 

و بخصوص ملحقات المجري أيا كان نوعه ( كوع او مصفاة أو بوابة او مخرج ....الخ ) 
يحتسب 0.080 لكل قطعة يشملها مجرى الهواء 
Kitchen hood exhaut 
0.625- 1.50 wg 
يلاحظ أنه في حالة تناقص معدل تدفق هواء الامداد فأن الفقد في الضغط سيزداد ويتناقص معدل شفط الهواء الفاسد ، لذا يجب أن تكون معدلات سحب الهواء الفاسد مساوية لمعدلات تعويضه ​ 


DUCT RESISTANCE CHART ص ( 359 ) ​ 

رسومات واشكال ص 360و 361 و362 
تصميم المداخن ووصلاتها​ 



عند تصميم مداخن المطابخ يراعي : ​ 
* أن تتيح هذه المداخن سرعة تصريف الهواء العادم بمعدل يتراوح بين ( 1000) و ( 4000) قدم / دقيقة وبمعدلات تصريف تتراوح بين ( 80) قدم مكعب / دقيقة بالنسبة للانواع الملتصقة بالجدار و ( 125) ق م د للانواع ذات الطراز الايرلندي لكل قدم مربع من مساحة أرضية برقع المدخنة ​ 
· أن تزاد ابعاد البرقع عن ابعاد محيط الموقد بما قيمته : 
حيث C هي قيمة ارتفاع البرقع فوق سطح الموقد وعليه فانه لو افترضنا أن أبعاد الموقد هي A, D وأن D هي الضلع الاكبر للموقد وأن B هو أحد أضلاع الهود فإن : ​ 

B= 0.4 C+D ​

* والجدول ( ) يعطي سرعة الهواء عبر مجرى الهواء المتصل بالبرقع طبقاً لاستخدام البرقع ونوعيته ​ 
· في حالة تركيب فلتر أفقي لامتصاص الروائح الغير مرغوبة أثناء الطهي فانه يؤخذ في الحسبان أن سرعة طرد الهواء تتراوح بين 100 و 400 ق/ د وأن تضاف مقاومة الفلتر الى مجموع مقاومات مجري الهواء 
· في حالة استخدام الفلاتر اللزجة ( grease filters ) يجب استشارة الشركة المنتجة بخصوص الفلتر المناسب ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2010)

·  
· لتحيد المروحة المناسبة يتم حساب معدل التخلص من الهواء الذي يحقق الهدف وهو التخلص المستمر من الهواء الفاسد كما هو موضح في المثال التالي : 


المعطيات : 
· طول البرقع = 5 قدم 
· عرض البرقع = 3 قدم 
· ارتفاع البرقع فوق سطح الموقد = 3 قدم 
· أقل معدل تصرف لكل قدم مربع من سطح البرقع = 80 ق م د / ق 
م علماً بأن البرقع ملاصق للحائط ، او 50 ق م د / ق مربع من مسطح مدخل البرقع 

· مجري الهواء العادم معد بحيث يكون التصريف عبر الحائط 
· دراسة الحالة : 

1- معدل تصريف الهواء العادم يحسب من العلاقة : 


l * d * 80 = 1200 c f m – 50(l+ 2w )

h= 1650 cfm ​2- حساب مساحة مقطع المجري : 

باعتبار أن سرعة تصريف الهواء مساوية ل : 2000 fpm فإن مساحة مقطع مجري الهواء تكون : 

a= cfm / fpm = 1650/2000= 0.825 sq .ft ​ويكون مقطع المجري المناسب مقاس 11* 11 أو انبوب دائري المقطع قطره 31 

ملاحظات بخصوص براقع المطابخ : 

· استخدام فلتر ذات حجم عملي سهل الاستبدال ومتوافر في الاسواق 
· يجب معرفة عدد الفلاتر المطلوبة من خلال بيانات الشركات المنتجة لهذه الفلاتر وعادة نختار الفلاتر التي تسمح بمرور 2 ق م د عبر البوصة المربعة من مساحة الفلتر 
· يتم تركيب الفلاتر بحيث تميل على الافقي بزاوية تتراوح بين 42 و60 ولا يجب أن تكون في وضع أفقي على الاطلاق 
· الارتفاع المناسب لوضع الفلتر: 

1- في حالة عدم تعرض الفلتر لاي لهب يكون ارتفاع السطح السفلي للفلتر أعلى الموقد ب 1.2 قدم على الاقل 
2- في حالة التعرض المباشر للهب مثل أفران الحدادة ، يكون الارتفاع 4 قدم من سطح الفرن 
· تعزل الفلاتر بحيث لا تتعرض مباشرة لا ي اشعاع حراري مباشر 
· يوضع إناء معدني بطول الفلتر لتجميع الشحومات التي تعلق به وتسيل منه 
· يجب تجنب تركيب مراوح ( down blast fan  ) ، أي في أول المجري من أسفل بل تستخدم مراوح يتم تركيبها أعلا خط السحب ( up blast fan  ) 
· يتم اختيار المروحة المناسبة التي تحقق معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب بالاضافة الى التغلب على الفقد الاستاتيكي الكلي بما فيه مقاومة الفلتر 
· يتم توصيف المروحة ليتحمل محركها وريشها درجة حرارة الهواء المطلوب سحبه والتخلص منه بطرده 


واشكركم على الاطلاع و اتمني لكم الفائدة
وموضوعنا القادم هو توزيع و نقل الهواء المكيف و هو ايضا من محتويات كتابي : المرشد العملى في اعمال التكييف المركزي و التهوية والترطيب و تدفئة الهواء و مخازن التبريد الذي اتمني ان يخرج للنور قريبا


----------



## majdy82 (19 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير لمجهودك اخي الكريم......جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (20 يناير 2010)

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 

لو تكرمت بجمع جميع المعلومات التي قمت بشرحها في ملف واحد بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (21 يناير 2010)

:31::31:
*بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب*​


----------



## ابو شمس (21 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخي علي مجهودك المميز و المفيد ولي استفسار عن طريقة حساب عطاء مروحة لتهوية مدخنة مطعم و شكرا


----------



## hassan.fathey (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير 
مجهود رائع تستحق التقدير عليه شكرا يابشمهندس​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اباشمس بارك الله لك فيها 
لو اعدت قراءة الموضوع ستجد الاجابة 
و على كل تتوقف قيمة معدل السحب على مساحة البرقع الذي يغطي اجهزة الطهي و ستجد معدلات طبقا لكل جهاز ، هذه المعدلات مقدرة بالقدم المكعب من الهواء الواجب استبداله كل دقيقة لكل قدم مربع من مساحت سطح الجهاز
اهلا بكم و نتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي سؤال هام جداً أود ان اسألك اياه، هذا السؤال يتعلق بنظام الحريق ومن خلال قرآتي لملفك الشخصي وجدت ان لديك باع جيد في هذا التخصص ، لن اطيل عليك سؤالي هو يدور حول كيفية عمل الحسابات اللازمة لإختيار مضخة حريق مناسبة لأي مبنى يراد عمل له هذا النظام مع إعطاء نبذة وافية وكافية عن نظام المرشات المستخدمة داخل هذا النظام وكيفية تحديد عدد هذه المرشات وكيفية حساب كمية (fm200) لحجم أي غرفة كهربائية؟ شاكراً لك اهتمامك بالإجابة.*​


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (26 يناير 2010)

اتمنى يابش مهندس ان توضح الوحدات الموجوده في موضوعك

اجد صعوبه في فهم ق م د وغيرها

لم افهم الموضوع كاملا بسببها

ايضا ليتها تكون بالوحدات العالميه حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الفوق رائع بصراحة وأسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يناير 2010)

المقصود بـ : ق م د : معدل تدفق الهواء مقدرا بالقدم المكعب في الدقيقة و لو تقرأ موضوعاتي ستجدني موضحا الرموز التي استخدمها و ربما انا اعتقدت انها صارت متداولة فأنا اسعي ايضا لخلق ترميز عربي مفهوم الدلالة بسيط التركيب مثلا الكيلوكالوري ارمزله بـ كيكا ، الكيلووات بـ كيوا ، اوحدة الحرارية البريطانية بالـ و ح ب ، الجالون المتدفق خلال دقيقة بالـ : جا / د و هكذا


----------



## م شهاب (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا كبير ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (28 يناير 2010)

اخواني انا لدي مطبخ لحوالي 120 شخص

المطبخ يحتوي افران كبيره وادوات المطبخ المعروفه الخاصه بالقلي

طبعا لابد من وجود hoodفوق الافران وادوات القلي

الهود لابد يكون فيه exhaust fan

وايضا fresh air fan

ما اريده هو القوانين الخاصه بحسابات المراوح والضغط الاستاتيكي لها

وانواع المرواح بالضبط

لا انسى ان الـheat dessapation للـ ادوات حوالي 1.7kw

طول الهود 7 متر

يعني راح يكون هناك حراره عاليه في المطبخ

وراح نزود المطبخ بـpackage unit خاصه به فقط دون الـdining hall

مساحة المطبخ حوالي 128متر مربع

ارتفاع الجدران في المطبخ اربعه امتار ونصف في الدور الارضي

والمراوح ستكون راكبه في سطح الدور الاول حوالي 7 متر

والباكيج يونيت تقريبا 8 طن تبريد

حسب حساباتي طلع هواء السحب 2800 لترلكل ثانيه

وهواء طازج حوالي 2240 لتر لكل ثانيه اقل من هواء السحب بحوالي 20%

الضغط الاستاتيكي لمروحة الشفط 170 باسكال

والضغط الاستاتيكي لمروحة الدفع حوالي 165 باسكال

هل حساباتي صحيحه؟؟


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (29 يناير 2010)

*لك جزيل الشكر 
لقد افدتني كثرا
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

بالنسبة للطن تبريد الافضل هو 12طن تبريد لوكنت ناسي مجهود الناس اللي بتشتغل في المطبخ و ارتفاع المطبخ لازم هنا يؤخذ في الاعتبار وانا حسبت على اساس0.1 طن للمتر المربع و ماتنساش انك ستستبدل الهواء الحار بهواء جديد و ده ح يؤثر على القدرة التبريدية للوحدة و حاول ان لا تستخدم وحدة واحدة بل اثنان افضل كل منها 6.5 طن على ان تختار الوحدات لتعمل و تعطي هذه القدرة عند 115 د ف على الاقل و موفق باذن الله


----------



## البشري*** (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ مهندس صبري
اتمنى اعاده رفع هذه المعلومات القيمه بملف وورد او pdf لان المعادلات غير مرتبه ولم استطع الربط بينها وخاصة معادلات المولدات


----------



## الدكة (7 فبراير 2010)

رائع كعادتك يابش مهندس ... جزاك الله عنا الف خير

زادك من علمه


----------



## 0128676708 (8 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك يا عظيم
من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (8 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود جميل فعلا*​


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور على المجودات الجبارة
لك التحية


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور مهندس صبرى سعيد على هذه المعلومات الرائعة بس يا ريت تكمل جميلك وترفق الصور واتمنى ان ارى الكتاب الذى قمت بتاليفه


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## UOF76 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Atatri (7 مارس 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مارس 2010)

*جدول زمن تغيير الهواء لمرة واحدة table v1 : Miniuts per air change*

​معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب استبداله بالقدم المكعب في الدقيقة = حجم الغرفة بالقدم المكعب مقسوما على عدد الدقائق اللازمة لتغير الهواء مرة واحدة ​يؤخذ عدد الدقائق التي يتم خلالها استبدال الهواء مرة واحدة يؤخذ من القائمة التالية او جدول في 1​سنذكر استخدام الحيز مصحوبا بعدد الدقائق اللازمة لتغيير الهواء مرة واحدة كحد ادني ثم حد أقصي :​غرفة اجتماعات : 3 – 10 دقائق لزوم التغيير الواحد​مخبز : 2 – 3 ​كافيتريا : 3 – 5 ​دور عبادة : 4 – 10 ​فصول دراسة : 4 – 6 ​صالة لهو : 3 – 10 ​ غرفة معيشة : 4 – 8 ​معمل : 2 – 5 ​جراج : 2 – 10 ​جيمانيزيوم : 3 - 8 ​مخزن : 3 – 10 ​مطبخ : 1 – 5 مطعم : 2 – 5 ​​​​​


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (21 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك الرائع

وعندي سؤال حول الموضوع تقريباً: ماذا يقصد عندما يقال Negative Pressure ؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مارس 2010)

القيمة السالبة للضغط يتم التعامل بها في حالات مثل التخلص من الهواء الفاسد في منطقة الحمامات ضمانا لعدم ارتداد الهواء المطرود و كذلك في مناطق اجراء العمليات الجراحية حيث يخشي من تلوث الجروح او ادوات الجراحة و صالات العناية المركزة و في المعامل الكيماوية و الصناعية


----------



## hamadalx (21 مارس 2010)

أتمنى من الله أن يجعل فى كل أعمالنا بركة وفى كل حرف يكتب لطالب علم حسنة ويكرمنا أن شاء الله بحسن الختام


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مساكم الله بالخيرات والمسرات

ماشالله موضوع جد رائــع \ جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك 

- بالنسبة لطريقة تغيير الهواء air change method

ولحساب هذا المعدل بطريقة تغيير الهواء نتبع الخطوات التالية :

· احسب حجم المكان المراد تهويته بالقدم المكعب 
· اختار عدد مرات تغيير الهواء الضرورية التي تؤمن الكمية المناسبة لتهوية المكان من الجدول v1 
· احسب معدل التهوية من العلاقة :

ياريت يابشمهندس صبري ارفاق الصور والجداول عشان الواحد كل شوووي يحسب مكان مثلا حمام او مطبخ لين ترسخ المعلومات براسه ( وخاصة الحمامات والمطابخ ومواقف السيارت )
بصراحة ... موضوعك اكثر من رأئــــــــع ...

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/علي (24 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك ليك مهندس صبري ويعطيك العافية والصحة ويزيدك علم ويجعل بحر العلم دة في ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين يعلم الله اني اتمني العمل معاك للاستفادة من بحر علمك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكم جميعا دعاءكم الذي اسأل الله ان يتقبله و ينفعنا جميعا به
الجدول v1 ستجد جزءا منه في المشاركة رقم 36 بتاريخ 9/3/ 2010 
و بالنسبة للحمامات ، اعزك الله ، يمكنك حساب 50 ق م د لكل متر مربع لانك لوحسبتها ح تطلع رقم صغير صعب تلاقي له مروحة سحب في السوق ، وللاخوة اللي بيصمموا و يكتبوا في جدول الكميات مروحة سحب (شفط ) 75 ق م د ، و احيانا 55 ق م د ، ارجوكم كونوا على دراية بما هو متوافر في الاسواق حتي لاترهقوا المقاول و اخص المالك بالذكر لأنه سيدفع ثمن عدم دراية المصمم بالسوق و يضطر يدفع اسبيشيال اوردر لثقته فيما كتبه و اشار به المصمم 
و اقول بالمناسبة لاخوانا و زملائنا موش عيب تسأل الف مرة لكن الافدح هو ان تفقد مصداقيتك ، يكفي ان يجلس المالك و يقول : و الله ده مكتب استشاري غير داري باللي بيحصل بالعالم ، كل ده عشان زميلنا كتب انه عايز مروحة 271 ق م د او مطلوب وحدة 33.2 طن تبريد ، فيها لو قال عدد اثنين وحدة ( ايا كان نوعها ) 18 طن تبريد
على سبيل المثال و آسف خرجت عن الموضوع لكن سيصير ان اكمل موضوعي : يا عباقرة التكييف ارحمونا من التصاميم المبالغ فيها انا فقط اجمع اوراقي المبعثرة في هذا الموضوع 
نرجع لموضوعنا : ارجو ان تضطلع على اي كتاب تكييف و ستجد بيانات عن معدلات تغيير الهواء 
اشكركم على صبركم على
​


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخيرات 
ملاحظه صغيره اتمنى تفيد البعض 
اولا ملاحظه المهندس صبري بخصوص سعة المراوح والمكيف اللي هو 33.ومدري كم صراحه ملاحظه اكثر من رائعه للمبتديين > يعني الواحد قبل لايطلب شي يتاكد انه موتوفر بالسوق المحلية ..
ثانيا وهذه ملاحظه من اخوكم > يجب توفير كتلوجات او عينات > مثلا تلاقي مرووحه بسعه اكبر شوي من المطلوبه بس يجي وقت التركيب ماتلاقي لها مكان زي قصه انك تركب مكيفين بسعتين اقل من تركيب مكيف واحد تجي عند التركيب واحيانا تصير بعد ماقد اشتريت او طلبت هذه المكيفات > ماتقدر تركبها لضيق المسافه ... فاالافضل قبل وبعد التصميم المعماري يتم احضار عينات للمرواح او المكيفات او كتلوجات ...
ملاحظه اخيره بخصوص مجاري الهواء ( الدكت ) يفضل مقارنه التصميم بالموقع قبل التركيب > لمعالجة اي مشاكل قد تظهر اثناء التركيب .. واخض بالذكر هنا المناطق التي تحتاج ( offest ) يفضل طلب قطعتين elbow 45 درجة لكل منظقة ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم اخي ابا بكر 
و جزاكم الله خيرا 
كما ارجو ان تمر على موضوع لي : اسس عامة 
وموضوع ياعباقرة التكييف 
و نستمتع و نستفيد من اضافاتك الممتازة دليل الخبرة و معايشة المواقع 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

تشكر يا أستاذنا على الشرح الكافي الوافي
فمثلك لا يتوقع منه غير الدرر واللآلي
فكم زينت الموقع بها وبعلم وخبرة لم تبخل بها ولا بوقتك الثمين
يديك الصحة والعافية وحسن الخاتمة

بمناسبة وموضوع ياعباقرة التكييف 

فقد عاتبتك فيه لأني ظننت وبعض الظن إثم أن العنوان جارح وبه تعالي
من كبيرنا واستاذنا فسامحني


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html

أظن يمكن ان يجد الاخوان بعض ما يريدون


معليش رفعته مرتين


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> حسابات التهوية ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aati badri (29 مارس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بالنسبة للطن تبريد الافضل هو 12طن تبريد لوكنت ناسي مجهود الناس اللي بتشتغل في المطبخ و ارتفاع المطبخ لازم هنا يؤخذ في الاعتبار وانا حسبت على اساس0.1 طن للمتر المربع و ماتنساش انك ستستبدل الهواء الحار بهواء جديد و ده ح يؤثر على القدرة التبريدية للوحدة و حاول ان لا تستخدم وحدة واحدة بل اثنان افضل كل منها 6.5 طن على ان تختار الوحدات لتعملو تعطي هذه القدرة عند 115 د ف على الاقل و موفق باذن الله


 
و تعطي هذه القدرة عند 115 د ف على الاقل 

يفترض القيمة حسب البلد بل حسب المدينة
فالموردون يحسبون القيمة الإسمية وهي عند 95 درجة نفترض شيلر سعته ( او عطا ئه عشان ما تزعل )100 طن
ففي مدينة مثل الرياض 115 درجة ستكون السعة 85 طن
وفي مدينة مثل أبها جايز يكون 120 طن
والله أعلم


----------



## arb006 (15 أبريل 2010)

*جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*

تمنى اعاده رفع هذه المعلومات القيمه بملف وورد او pdf لان المعادلات غير مرتبه ولم استطع الربط بينها

وخاصـة يا م / صبري سعيد حسابات الشفظ من الحمامات والمطابخ ومواقف السيارات التي بها مجاري هواء


بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (16 أبريل 2010)

*اخـتيار مروحـة تحـريك و تداول الهـواء*


(( اخـتيار مروحـة تحـريك و تداول الهـواء

FAN SELECTION

· المعلومات الواجب توافرها ليتم اختيار المروحة :
· حجم الهواء المطلوب تحريكه سواء تغذية أو شفط CFM
· الضغط الاستاتيكي للمروحة STATIC PRESSURE ( SP )

· نوع الخدمة المطلوبة من المروحة مثل :

1-طرد غازات انفجارية EXPLOSIVE FUMES
2- تهوية عامة ( استبدال هواء ) VENTILLATION
3- طرد الحرارة من المكان REMOVAL OF HEAT 
4- نقل مواد خشنة ABRASIVE MATERIALS أو جسيمات هشة مثل مسحوق الفحم و صلبة مثل الفحم المجروش أو ألياف القطن و ما شابه ذلك .
5- طرد غازات كيماوية لها تأثير آكل للمواد CORROSIVE MATERIALS 

· مستوي الضوضاء المسموح به ALLOWABLE SOUND LEVEL ( d b )
· طريقة نقل الحركة بين المحرك و المروحة POWER TRANSMISSION ، 

الدرر ( الكلام المكتوب فووووق للمهندس صبري سعيد ) يعني انا كاتبه عشان الاسئله لاتطير من راسي ) الله يجزية خير عن كل حرف او كلمة يكتبها و نستفيد منه في حياتنا العملية ...

طبعــا عندي شوية اسئله ( بصراحه مفروض الواحد يقف امامك وقفه شكر وعرفان لما تبذله معنا من جهد وتوضيح .. فالله يبارك لك في عملك ورزقك وصحتك ..آمين 

1- بخصوص الضغظ الاتساتيكي هل هو حمل زياده على المروحه او وحدة التكييف وكيف يتم تعويض عطاء المروحه او وحدة التكييف ..

مثلا لو اجريت عملية شفط من منطقه معينه وطلع اني بحاجه لمروحه 2000 cfm
او وحدة تكييف تعطيك 2000 cfm بدون دكت ... ولكن اثناء التنفيد نتفاجاء بان المناطق التي ستركب فيها هذه الاجهزة حدث تغيير ( بدلا من ان كانت بدون سقف مستعار اصبحت لها سقف مستعار ( مثل غرف ( machine ) فإننا نضطر لتتركيب مجاري هواء سواء للـ fcu او ext fan
نشعر ان مايطلب منا غير سليم ولضيق الوقت .. ننفد مايطلب منا فقظ ...
مااحب السؤال عنه لو لدينا مثلا fcu الديزاين الخاص بها بدون دكت .. مثل التي تركب بغرف المضخات .. فهل يتم تصميم الدكت مقارنه بـ fcu أخرى من النوع الذي يركب علية دكت .. زي اللي تركب بمداخل الغرف بالفنادق .. في حالو انه الكفاءة وحدة او لو لدي حيز معين ( parking car ) وفي خرائط الديزاين بدون دكت بقدرة 2000 cfm ... ولكن بسبب حدوث تغيير عند التنفيد .. يطلب منا تركيب دكت للمروحة هذه .. طبعا نقوم بما هو متاح امامنا ... واحيانا تحدث مشاكل عند تشغيل هذه المروحه مثل شفطها غير كافي .. او ضوضاء وازعاج . فنرجو شرح على هذه النقظه بالذات ... هل يكون الدكت بنفس الابعاد او يجب عمل رديوسرات وكم فتحة شفط نستطيع تركيبها في الخط وكم المسافة الواجبه بين كل فتحة شفظ
علما بان المروحة صارت بالموقع .. ومستحيل طلب مروحة اكبر ...
اعتقد انه يجب زيادة كفاءة المروحه او جهاز التكييف ... ماالعلاقة بين الضغظ الاستاتيكي و كفاءة او عطاء المروحة ...
ياريت تعريف عن ( الضغظ الاستاتكي و مستوى الضوضاء المسموح )

ودمتم بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــررررر​


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdy82 (27 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
ان العلم النافع كالصدقة الجارية الى يوم الدين لا ينقطع اجرها
اخي المهندس صبري المحترم اتمنى ان تعيد رفع الملف السابق بصيغة بي دي اف .......


و شكرا جزيلا و نفعنا الله تعالا بعلمنا و عملنا


----------



## احمدعبدالمؤمن (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز المهندس ابو بكر 
انا آسف على التأخير ..... و حقيقة لم اري رسالتكم الثمينة الا اليوم 
و اشكرك على اطرائكم و اطراء الزملاء 
و حتي يكون الرد علميا موثقا فسيكون ردا لاحقا باذن الله و ارجو ان يكون على المستوي الذي تحبه ان يكون
اما بخصوص ملف بي دي اف فأسأل الله ان اتمكن من عمل مسح لهذا الجزء من الكتاب بمساعدة الزميل الاخ المهندس محمد سيد عبد الفتاح والله المستعان .


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء لايوجد اى لاسومات ولاجدوال المشار اليه


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (10 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## السيد احمد (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 مايو 2010)

*اعمال التهوية*

السلام عليكم
انا اريد ان ابسط الموضوع اكثر
سأطلب من احدكم ان ينفث زفيره في الغرفة و ان يضع كفه امام فمه وان يبعد يده قليلا عن فمه و يلاحظ المسافة التي يستطيع ايصال الهواء عندها 
حاول مرة اخري باستخدام انبوب نصف بوصة 
حاول باستخدام انبوب 10 مم ثم بانبوب 6 مم و هكذا بشرط ان يستخدم نفس الطول
ماهي ملاحظتك ؟
كلما ضاق الأنبوب طالت مسافة الدفع و لكن تحتاج الي مجهود اكبر للتغلب على مقاومة الأنبوب لعملية الدفع و هذا مايمكن ان نطلق عليه المقاومة الاستاتيكية لاندفاع الهواء او ماعرفه اساتذتنا بالضغط الاستاتيكي و لو كانوا اطلقوا عليها المقاومة الاستاتيكية للتدفق لكان اقرب للتعامل السهل مع المصطلح و هضمه 
و بالتالي فان علاج مثل هذه الحالات هو استبدال المحرك بآخر أقوي حصانيا 
و أذكر انني استدعيت مرة لدراسة سبب عدم قيام المروحة بواجبها في سحب الهواء الفاسد من القبو المستخدم كجراج في عمار ة كثيرة الطوابق شهيرة بالخبر و كانت المروحة من ماركة شهيرة جدا
و ما ان نزلت الي القبو حتي انصدمت من طول الدكت و عدد الكيعان و الرديوسيرات و ضخامة الدكت لدرجة انك تحس انك لابد ان تمشي مطأطأ الرأس خجلا لأن زميلا لك لا تعرفه هو صاحب هذا التصميم و ما ترتب عليه من نفقات و .....
و جدت المروحة مركبة في مزنق و معها زميلتها و الحقيقة حاولت ان اجد له عذرا فلم اجد ،
المروحةمحركها ساخن و يعمل تريب اي يفصل بعد العمل بدقائق 
ماركة شهيرة 
و طلبت مخطط الدكت بالقبو و جلست احسب الفقد الاستاتيكي وقارنته بالفقد الاستاتيكي المقنن للمروحة و كان الفارق كبيرا جدا فبينما القيمة المقننة كانت 1.8 انش كان المطلوب تركيبه هو 4 انش وكسر الانش
و هذا يتطلب قدرة حصانية اعلا ، و الحقيقة ان وكيل شركة المراوح هو الذي استدعاني لحل المشكلة دون الاضرار بسمعة منتجه ، و ارجوا اني كنت عند حسن ظنه ، ولم نجد الحل في استبدال المروحة فقد كان امرا صعبا جدامجرد التفكير في فكها ، و نصحت بتغيير المحرك فقط وقد كان ، و حلت المشكلة بفضل الله 
يمكن الأمر صار واضح بعض الشئ و لن يضيق صدري 
اتمني لكم خير زاد من الله رب العباد


----------



## عبدة عبدة (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا الكريم المهندس /عبد الله ابو بكر -حياكم الله :
بالنسبة لتعريف الضغط الاستاتيكي انا حاولت و لازلت ابحث عن صيغة اكثر تعبيرا عنه
بالنسبة لوحدات تداول الهواء المكيف التي تقصدهااي الوحدة الداخلية فأداء مروحتها يختلف قليلا عن مروحة شفط او دفع الهواء فالأولي مقننة محدودة الامكانيات و اهم عنصر تتميز به هو قلة او انعدام الضوضاء و بالتالي فان هذا المطلب وحده ينعكس على مرمي الهواء المندفع منها فان كانت من نوع الميني سبليت فان مرمي الهواء الفعال لا يتعدي ال4متر فاذا اضطررت لاستبدالها فيجب ان تستبدلها بوحدة بنفس العطاء و لكن مروحتها ذات محرك أقدر على دفع الهواء مسافة اكبر واذا كان المطلوب توجيه الهواء مسافة اطول فان الوحدة الداخلية يجب ان تكون مجهزة لهذا الأداء سواء من ناحية المحرك او سماكة بدن ريش المروحة و يتم التغلب على صوت المروحة بتبطين الدكت بطبقة خامدة للصوت فضلا عن عدم استدراج هواء من مكان قريب من مخرج الهواء من الوحدة لأنها تكون مصدر ازعاج لشاغلى المكان 
و انا اذكر هذا و في خاطري ان الجميع يعرف ان شركات التكييف الصانعة تصنع نوعين بنفس معدلات التبريد و الهواء ، ولكن بقدرات حصانية مختلفة تتناسب و مرمي الهواء المطلوب الوصول اليه و عليه يوجد :
low static fan coil units
high static fan coil units 
, و لللأسف فان بعض مقاولي التكييف يستغلون جهل الزبائن بهذه النقطة وسعيهم للسعر الأقل في تحقيق الأرباح ، هداهم الله 
و للمراوح لقاء آخر بإذن الله


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك على تلك المعلومات القيمة والأساسية لمهندسى التكييف
أخى المهندس صبرى سعيد أنى أريد التواصل مع حضرتك منذ مدة فهل عندك مانع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم على0540022507 و00966


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم على سعة صدرك الكبير وهل عند أخى مانع من التواصل عبر الانترنت ؟ أرجوا ألا يكون هذا فيه ازعاج لك .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا بكم
ولكن انا احب ان يستفيد الزملاء من الحوار فلابد ان لديك مايفيد الاخوة و[email protected] تحت امرك


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل وتحت أمر حضرتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللع فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedhemeda78 (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس صبري . وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد عقاد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود أكثر من ممتاز جزاك الله خيراً
هل تملك المعرفة عن كمية الدخان اللازم طردها في حال الحرائق؟


----------



## م.محمد عقاد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاركة أكثر من متميزة جزاك الله خيراً
هل تملك فكرة عن كمية الدخان اللازم سحبها في حالة الحريق داخل المباني ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أهلا بك مهندس محمد و اشكرك على مرورك و أعدك بالاجابة قريبا


----------



## عمر ابو عبدالله (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا بدايةً اود ان اقدم شكري واعجابي بالمجهود المبذول
ولكنبالنسبة للمعادلات المكتوب بالانكليزي غير مفهومه 
يعني مثلا لتبريد غرفة المولد في الحالة ب هل تكون المعادلة بهذه الصغيه ؟
cfm =(eng max. * 400)/ equipment room temp * ridser above ambient temp F
ممكن كتابتها بوضوح رجاءً لان كل المعادلات غير مفهومه 
ارجو الاجابه رجاءَ
* = multiply = علامة الضرب


----------



## أبن الوطن (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا موضوع رائع وطرح جميل والمميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا على الإفادة الكبيرة ونرجو وضع الجداول والصور


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## كرم الحمداني (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (24 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## وائل البرعى (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس صبري وشفاك الله وعفاك


----------



## سامر مفيد ترهي (29 مارس 2011)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لك يا بش مهندس
والى الامام


----------



## nabe (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
موضوع جميل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس صبري على هذا المجهود الطيب . وشكرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

*Hvac fans selection guide*

مرفق 

hvac fans selection guid​


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (30 مارس 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكل ذي فضل فضله 
مشكور يا مهندس محمد صلاح على اسهامك القيم جدا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا و رزقكم مستقبلا كله توفيق 
آمين


----------



## waeelfegan (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعزائي خبراء التكييف
مطلوب طريقة توزيع جريللات الامداد والسحب بساحة مسجد معلوماته كالاتي :
طول 40 متر 
عرض 40 متر 
ارتفاع 12 متر 
القبة على اربعة اعمدة في المنتصف 20 * 20 متر

ما الافضل استخدام الجيت دفيوزر في السقف المستعار 
ام استخدام السيد جريل على ارتفاع مناسب في الجدار 
أم استخدام فتحات تكييف ارضية كما في الحرم النبوي 
وكيف يمكن حل المسافة الكبيرة في الطول والعرض 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng ayman kamal (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللع خيرا


----------



## eng ayman kamal (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمهندس اشرف نعيم على اسهامه القيم و عفوا على تأخر الشكر 
بالنسبة للزميلوائل فيجان نرجو ارفاق مخطط صحن المسجد و هل يوجد ميزانين ؟ و مشكور و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محبس (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله تعالى فيك على الموضوع الجميل والمهم

لا اعلم لماذا الرسائل الخاصة توصل بدون كتاباتك؟!


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2011)

اكرمك الله ياسيدي 
وانا خلاص عرفت ايميل حضرتك و التواصل مستمر باذن الله


----------



## سقلين (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## fahd77 (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير 

مجهود رائع تستحق التقدير عليه شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## أسامةالجبل (3 يوليو 2011)

جعل الله لك في كل حرف رفعة دنيا وأخرى


----------



## تامر النجار (3 يوليو 2011)

دائما متميز المهندس صبرى


----------



## سليمان ابومحمد (3 يوليو 2011)

الأخ العزيز م.صبري سعيد أشكرك على مجهود الكبير و ألأكثر من ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا.​أنا لدي مصنع الكترونيات مسحته 4113 متر مكعب , نسبت ألتغذيه للهواء النقي هي 30 % ,الهواء المطرود 30 %,الرجع للوحدة 70 %.​سوئل هل هذي ألنسبه صحيحة ؟​ولك جزيل الشكر.​


----------



## mohamedtop (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا العزيز م/صبرى
وربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## haithamslem (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس صبري 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وأحط به من سيئاتك
ورفع به درجاتك


----------



## senior-am (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم : جزاك الله كل خير م / صبري ما تقدمة من مجهود و من عطاء في هذا الموقع أسئل الله العظيم لي ولك العتق من النار ولجميع المسلمين تقبل تحيااتي واحترامي لك .


----------



## tarekdia (13 يوليو 2011)

تعلم اسس تصميم التبريد والتكييف المركزى كورس كامل على 4 dvd السعر400 دولار تليفون 
5563792-018-002
مهندس طارق ضياء


----------



## عمار حلالي (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## midonagi (16 يوليو 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ... تسلم ايدك .. بس فين الصور يا هندسة


----------



## midonagi (16 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك .. مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكور 
ورجاء
كتابه كل المعادلات السابقه مع تفسير او شرح معنى الرموز المستخدمه فيها بالعربى
وارسالها او المشاركه بها فى ملف لتعم الفائده


----------



## سالم عقيل (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس صبري سعيد ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## baraa harith (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baraa harith (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس صبري


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف استطيع ان احدد كميه الهواء الخاصه بالهود اذا كان الهود من النوع ذو الهواء الخارج


----------



## زيور محمد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الجهود مشكورة ولكن لو تم عرض مخططات توضيحية تبين التهوية المطلوبة في البيوت السكنية العادية فالفائدة تكون اكبر و هي مطلوبة بدرجة اكثر


----------



## احمد الخولى1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

نريد الخرائط والجداول المذكره وجزاكم الله خير ا


----------



## eng.sanoo (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

عندى فى المصنع ورشة فيبرة وفى كبينة خاصة للتقطيع 
ومصممة حيث توجد مراوح تهوية تدفع الهواء من السقف عن طريق دكت 
ومن اسفل الارضيه توجد مجارى متصلة بدكت مركب عليها مروحة شفط بس 
للاسف المنظومة لا تعمل بكفاءة :
1- توزيع الهواء المدفوع بواسطة المرواح من السقف غير منتظم يعنى موجود هواء فى بعض الاماكن وبعضا لا يوجد بها توزيع هواء بالمرة 
2-اما بالنسبة للمراوح الموجودة بالاسفل للشفط فلا تعمل بكفاءة ايضا 
يا ريت لو حد عنده حل يساعدنى جزاكم الله خير 
وكمان ياريت حد يكون عنده كتب عند تصميم المراوح الصناعية والشفاطات ونظم التهوية*​ 

Read more: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288070.html#ixzz1ZkabfT00
​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2012)

اهلا بك مهندس سانو و شكرا للزملاء على مرورهم و تعليقاتهم البناءة ، جزاكم الله خيرا 
طبعا يوجد سوء توزيع للهواء و تحتاج لإعادة تصميم للدكت 
الشئ الثاني ان ورشة الفايبر لازم لها ترطيب و ارخص الوسائل هو المكيف الصحراوي 
و يمكنك الاستعانة بالجزء المنشور من نصوص كتابي عن التهوية و هي موجودة بالقسم تفضل بالمرور على الموضوع 
و لمن يسأل عن الكتاب فقد كنت قد أعددته للنشر و لكن صادفتني بعض العقبات مع الناشرين منها ضياع حقوقي فقررت ان اطبعه على حسابي و نظرا لمستجدات لمستها من خلال مناقشاتي مع الزملاء فقد ترتب على ذلك اضافات جوهرية و تحديث جداول و اشكل توضيجية حتي فاق عدد صفحاته 800 صفحة سأحاول ان اختزلها لتقليل التكلفة و لتكتمل الفائدة فمثلا انا اعتمدت في كتابي فكرة ان من يقرأه لابد ان عنده الحد الأدني من المعرفة بالمجال و لكني فوجئت ان الكثير لا يعرف تصنيف وحدات التكييف 
كما انه تراكم لدي صور ملونة اخذتها بنفسي و بحرفية من المواقع التي عملت بها و طبقت فيها ما من الله علي به من معرفة و اكتسبت منها ما من الله على به منخبرات ميدانية ربما لم تتاح للكثير 
و تكلفة الكتاب 25 دولار و سيتم طباعة عدد منه بقدر من يرغبون في اقتنائه على ان لا يقل العدد المطلوب عن خمسمائة نسخة هكذا افادتني المطبعة و الورق سيكون من القطع ايه فور حتي تكون الرسومات و الأشكال و التعليقات عليها واضحة لا لبس فيها و مريحة للعين و بالتأكيد يوجد فريق عمل خلف اخراج الكتاب و الكل يقتطع من وقته و رزقه مقابل ان يخرج هذا العمل للنور و لهم على اجرهم الذي لدي الله لهم ماهو افضل و أجزي بمشيئة الله من حسنات .
و لست اسعي لربح مادي ، مبالغ فيه ،رغم انه حقي ولكني اسعي لإخراج عمل يرضي الله عنه و يغطي تكلفته من مراجع و ادوات تصوير و اجور من شارك في اخراج هذا المرجع .

و نسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## eng.moohamed (12 يناير 2012)

مهندسنا العظيم بارك الله فيك وفى أعملك وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.moohamed (12 يناير 2012)

مهندسا الغالى برجاء تحديدمركز بيع المرجع العظيم فى مصر أو السعودية


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (13 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## السنوسى منسى (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار مهندسنا الكبير


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

بجد حضرتك والله كتلة من المعلومات اللي بجد اسال الله ان يبارك لك فيها ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ويجعلها علما ينتفع بها حتي قيام الساعة


----------



## eng.moohamed (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فى عمل وأمد الله فى عمرك وجعلك الله عونا للمسليمن


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا على مروركم 
و بارك الله فيكم 
و أنا اري فيكم مهندس محمد العطفي معطاء تتفجر ازهاره انتم و صديقنا م سيد حلاوة 
و كلما شاهدت عطاء جديدا و جيد يثلج قلبي وازداد شكرا لله تعالي 
و كما قال المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم ما معناه :الخير في و في امتي الي يوم الدين و أوصيكم بالتمعن في الفاظ القرآن الكريم و صياغتها فمنها تعلمت كيف اصوغ جملتي 
و فقكم الله تعالي دائما


----------



## AHMED2284 (25 يناير 2012)

123456789 شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حمو كبوش (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن لو سمحتم ادرجو لنا الاشكال لاننا نريدها ضروري


----------



## ابو اسلام المصري (27 فبراير 2012)

معلومات جميلة وتسلم الايادي


----------



## medhat72 (29 فبراير 2012)

الله يكرمك ويصلح حالك ويعينك على فعل الخير
مشكور يا اخى


----------



## eng/Eslam (7 مارس 2012)

جميل


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

موضوع روعة


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

اذا امكن اصور المرفقة


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

رائئئع


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع تستحق التقدير


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لك وتقدير اذا امكن الصور المرفقة


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور وممتن لكم


----------



## عبد الملك1 (11 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## فاضل علي حمزة (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا ياطيب على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## MOHAMED ELBARBARY (12 مارس 2012)

السيد المهندس العزيز
لو تكرمت ارجو افادتى عن متطلبات التهويه والتكييف لمناطق المشرحه وثلاجه حفظ الموتى بالمستشفيات وطريقه التخلص الامن من الروائح والغازات
مع عظيم الشكر


----------



## علاء عسكر (17 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم زميلنا الكريم م محمد البربري 
يمكنك الرجوع لزميلنا م محمد عبد الرحيم mohammad mechanic فهو قد مارس تصميم المستشفيات اكثر مني و هو لن يبخل بمعلومة لديه ، و دائما نحن نكمل بعضنا البعض و هو باحث ممتاز يعرف كيف يقتنص المعلومة المباشرة و يغلفها التغليف المناسب ثم يطرحها
بالاضافة الي انه يمكنك المرور على موضوعاته وتبحث وستجد مبتغاك 
وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (17 مارس 2012)

ممكن رفع الكلام الجميل دة على ملف ورد عشان متابعه المواضيع دى من خلال المظهر الجديد مؤليم للعين
من فضل المهندس صبرى النجم الامع فى سماء التكييف والكونترول والتصميم الاحترافى


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس صبري
من فضلك كيف اشتطيع الحصول على الكتاب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس محمد سلامة الراضي 
اشكرك و كل الزملاء على المرور على الموضوع 
بالنسبة للكتاب كنت قد تهيأت لنشره و لكن توجد بعض الاضافات الضرورية من واقع مالمسته من خلال اسئلة الزملاء الأكارم و الكتاب ستعدي الـ 800 صفحة و سيكون به صفحات ملونة تغنيك عن السؤال ، و تكلفة الكتاب حوالي ال25 دولار وتم طرح الموضوع على اساس ان يتم حجز اكبر عدد استطيع ان اغطي تكلفة الطباعة و البريد و للأسف لم اتلق ولا حجز واحد علما بان اقل عدد اقتصاديا هو الفين كتاب و لو امكن ان اجد رعاة من خلال اعلانات على باطن الغلاف او داخل ملزمة الموردين لأمكنني الطباعة و كل ما اسعي اليه الآن ان اعيد ترتيب الكتاب واضافة ما استجد من ابواب وجدتها ضرورة مع سي دي يحتوي الكثير من البرامج و الجداول و النماذج العملية و الصور الميدانية ، و الكتاب استغرق جمع مادته العلمية وربطها بالخبرة و الممارسة الميدانية حوالي العشرين عاما و الكتاب مدعوم بكم من الصورو المخططات التشريحية و التفاصيل التي تستحق الاقتناء ، و الكمال لله وحده ، 
فاذا وصل الحجز لألف كتاب سأضع رقم حساب للإيداع به و سأكمل و اطبع الألفين لمن يطلبه فيما بعد ، و سيتم تسليم النسخ خلال شهرين من الدفع حيث يستغرق عمليات التوضيب و الطباعة و المراجعة هذا الوقت و لابد لي من التفرغ للمراجعة ، علما بأن النص الأصلي موجود على الملتقي و محفوظ حقوق الطبع و النشر بدار الكتب القومية بالقاهرة ، و أسأل الله التوفيق
و لست ماديا ، و سيباع الكتاب بدون وسيط ا ذ يطلب الناشر 40 % من ثمن الكتاب و هو ما يعني اضافة عبئ على طالب الكتاب ، و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام و نسأله رضاه و الجنة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 مارس 2012)

ماشي يا مهندس صبري عايزين نحجز الكتاب والله الموفق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مارس 2012)

اشكركم على استجابتكم وفي انتظار باقي الزملاء و سيتم وضع رقم الحساب قريبا و انا استأذن زملائي في ادارة الملتقي ان اعلن عن فتح باب الحجز لاقتناء الكتاب ووضع رقم الحساب على صفحة الملتقي علما بأنه سيخصص دولار منثمن الكل نسخة لجمعية مصر الخير في مصر و هي جمعية تتبني مشروعات يصرف عائدها لصالح مستشفيات العلاج المجاني للامراض الخطيرة و كذلك مساعدة معدومي الدخل في عمل مشروع صغير كمصدر رزق مثل تمليك جاموسة لعائلة معدمة و مشاريع اخري لرعاية الايتام و الله المستعان و لكل اجره آمين


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (18 مارس 2012)

*نحن معكم يا مهندس صبري والله يجزاك الخير ويبارك فيك واطال الله عمرك وقدّرك على فعل الخير ، ان شاء الله سأكون من الأشخاص الذين يقتنون هذا الكتاب ولكن ننتظر رقم الحساب بفارغ الصبر ....*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 مارس 2012)

وراك يا مهندس صبري وفقك الله لما فيه الخير والسداد ونريد سرعة الإنتهاء من هذا الكتاب القيم في اسرع وقت


----------



## mechanic power (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## sir_nour (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## الأمين بريمة (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروان هانى (6 أبريل 2012)

*والله استفدت كتير وعايزين نشترى الكتاب *


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً 
*


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (15 أغسطس 2012)

*لراجعوا شرح المهندس السيد حلاوة*

شرح المهندس السيد عبد الحميد حلاوة أكثر وضوحا وأفضل سلاسة وأسهل فهما وذلك فى شرحه الرائع فى موضوع "الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد أن يحترف تصميم التكييف"والذى يستحق بجدارة أن يكون كتابا بمفرده وأضع له عنوان "إنارة الطريق لمن يريد إحتراف التكييف"


----------



## ELSAID THABET (20 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور عليك ياكبير المهندسين العرب يادكتور صبرى ربنا يبارك فيك يارب ويجزيك كل الخير (ياريت اللى عندة راى يحتفظ بيه لنفسه ) محدش بيفرض على حد يدخل موضوع مش حابه


----------



## engineering2007 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الصور والجداول


----------



## hany27 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## توتة التميمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المغربى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اخوتي الكرام الذين يسألون عن الجداول و المخططات و الصور انا لم اضعها احتكارا و لكن كل ماتريدونه موجود بصحبة كتابي المرجع العملي 
و رغم العدد الكبير من الزملاء الذين اعتز بمرورهم على المواضيع الا ان عدد الراغبين في اقتنائه و ارسلوا ثمنه لم يتعدوا خمسة زملاء و انا ان شاء الله ملتزم بالوفاء بوعدي فأعينوني غلى الوفاء بالوعد 
اتمني للجميع التوفيق


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سلمى كريم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الجامد ده


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## iNkHeArT (1 يناير 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> اخوتي الكرام الذين يسألون عن الجداول و المخططات و الصور انا لم اضعها احتكارا و لكن كل ماتريدونه موجود بصحبة كتابي المرجع العملي
> و رغم العدد الكبير من الزملاء الذين اعتز بمرورهم على المواضيع الا ان عدد الراغبين في اقتنائه و ارسلوا ثمنه لم يتعدوا خمسة زملاء و انا ان شاء الله ملتزم بالوفاء بوعدي فأعينوني غلى الوفاء بالوعد
> اتمني للجميع التوفيق


انا كمان عايز الكتاب ده يا هندسه ,,, خلاصه خبره مهندس محترم وخبير زيك اكيد هيكون مرجع بمعني الكلمه
بس ياريت لو ممكن بس ترفه الفهرس بتاعه عشان اعرف اكتر الكتبا عن ايه
كمان لو ممكن اعرف طريقه شراء الكتاب اكون شاكر جدا ليك


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

گوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## عباس غوبر (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبقري التكييف (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بالجهود التي تعمل على بناء الفكر الهندسي العربي


----------



## fathey naeem (21 فبراير 2013)

ما شاء الله 

ربنا يرضا عنكم​


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (22 فبراير 2013)

د.صبرى سعيد عندما تقرأ له تشعر أن وراء كل كلمة خبرة سنوات وخبرة مشاريع تنفيذ وتصميم . نرجو من الله عز وجل أن يحفظه وأن ينفعنا بعلمه


----------



## haitham samy (15 مارس 2013)

مجهود كبير بس ممكن خريطة العلاقة بين قطر المجري الهوائي و سرعة الهواء داخله و الفقد في الضغط الذي يتعرض له الهواء


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا<br>


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (15 مارس 2013)

الدكتور صبرى سعيد
كم أتمنى أن أتلقى علم mep على يديك يا أستاذ لكن بعد المسافات وانعدام القدرة على الذهاب إليك تجعل الأمل الوحيد المتبقى لنا أن تكون الدورة فى مصر بحيث نوفق إجازاتنا مع إجازتك لنقضى وقتا ننهم فيه من بعض علمك كم أتمنى يا أستاذنا.
أدعو بل أرجو الدكتور صبرى أن يخبرنا بموعد نزوله إلى مصر بوقت كاف وليكن قبل الموعد بثلاثة أشهر لنجهز أنفسنا أن نتواجد معه فى نفس الوقت.مهندس / أشرف كامل​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و أسأل الله التوفيق لي و لكم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (16 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

كل ما اقرا الموضوع واستفيد من حضرتك يتوجب عليا اشارك واقول لحضرتك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cola-06 (19 مارس 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ، الخريطة التي طلبها الزميل المهندس هيثم : توجد في مرجع كارير ، و معظم كتب تكييف الهواء 
وأشكر كل من تفضل بالمرور على موضوعاتي فكل من يمر بموضوع لي كالذي يسقي وردة كلما مر بها فلا تجف أبدا 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## ديار السعيدي (20 مارس 2013)

موضوع شيق وجميل بارك الله في كل من ساهم فيه


----------



## fatma ibrahim (31 مارس 2013)

الموضوع جميل فعلا ولكن انا مش شايفه صور


----------



## fatma ibrahim (31 مارس 2013)

بشمهندس عندى أسئلة بخصوصpressurization fan


----------



## fatma ibrahim (31 مارس 2013)

عايزة اعرف كيفية حسابها وتصميمها


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا دكتور صبري على هذا الشرح الجميل والرائع


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (11 أبريل 2013)

بنا يكرمك يا اخي على هذهي المعلومات الثمينه


----------



## توتة85 (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 أبريل 2013)

بشمهندس صبري شكرا علي الموضوع الشيق
و ارجو توضيح علاقه ال velocity Press. بال ESP
و لماذا لم يتم اضافتها لقيمه ال ESP و احنا بنحدد نقطه التشغيل

و ما فائده حساب ال velocity Pressure حيث انه مش بيدخل معايا في ال fan selection ?


----------



## Mon Rashad (28 أبريل 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ·
> · لتحيد المروحة المناسبة يتم حساب معدل التخلص من الهواء الذي يحقق الهدف وهو التخلص المستمر من الهواء الفاسد كما هو موضح في المثال التالي :
> 
> 
> ...



هل المقصود هنا متر بدل قدم ؟
حيث ان المسافه بين الموقد و ال hood في الحالات العاديه تساوي1-1.30 متر فكيف يكون ارتفاع الفلتر من سطح الموقد 1.2 قدم ؟
ارجو التوضيح ........... و شكرا


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (1 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو عبد الله عودة (3 مايو 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم , مداخلة طيبة


----------



## engkfa (13 مايو 2013)

مشكور ....


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (12 يونيو 2013)

م/صبرى
السلام عليكم
الرجاء توضيح طريق دفع سعر الكتاب الخاص باعمال التكييف 
انا متواجد بالدمام
واحتاج الكتاب ضرورى (3 نسخ )

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2013)

يرجي الرجوع الي موضوعي دعوة لاقتناء الكتاب 
و مشكور على الرسالة


----------



## ahmed_20 (23 يوليو 2013)

احسنت ولك جزيل الشكر.........................................


----------



## Mon Rashad (25 يوليو 2013)

Waiting your answer for my Question
and thanks in advance .


----------



## wael nesim (27 يوليو 2013)

هااااااااااااايل جدا مهندس صبرى, مجهود رائع


----------



## jassim78 (28 يوليو 2013)

ممنون


----------



## technologist (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير مشكوووووور


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamimi1234 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.hamadaa (5 نوفمبر 2013)

استاذي الفاضل نرجو منك ان ترفق لنا الموضوع بالكامل على شكل ملف pdf لكي تعم الفائدة اكثر وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
الموضوع بالكامل في الكتاب و بتفصيل أكثر 
شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك


----------



## وليد مسعود محمد (3 مارس 2014)

كلام جميل ومفهوم شكررررررررررررررررا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## fatehy (17 يونيو 2014)

اخي بوركت فيما سعيت... وادعو الله سبحانه ان يجازيك خيرا , وحسنات بعدد احرف كل ما قرأت وما اختصرت وما قدمت من فكر مشكور عليه...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على مروركم و تعليقاتكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا و نفعنا و اياكم بعلمه وكرمه و عطاياه


----------



## tamer fawwaz (24 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم د . صبري اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الراقي ولو سمحت عاوز اعرف طريقة مبسطة لكيفية حساب cfm لمروحة مدخنة المطبخ ماهي الطريقة لاني اعرف ان لها حسبة معينة مع خالص شكري


----------



## أحمدعمرأحمدإبراهيم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد علي عمر علي (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عوض بسيونى (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الصواف (24 أكتوبر 2014)

Mon Rashad قال:


> بشمهندس صبري شكرا علي الموضوع الشيق
> و ارجو توضيح علاقه ال velocity Press. بال ESP
> و لماذا لم يتم اضافتها لقيمه ال ESP و احنا بنحدد نقطه التشغيل
> 
> و ما فائده حساب ال velocity Pressure حيث انه مش بيدخل معايا في ال fan selection ?


جزاك الله كل خير د صبرى وانا عندى نفس السؤال اللى ساله م mon rashed ايه العلاقه بين velocity press و esp


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
من فضل الله أن كل ما تسألون عنه تجد إجاباته في كتابي : المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي 
و طريقة اقتناؤه موجودة في أحد مواضيع الزميل Mohamed mech 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa elkilany (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ايوة كدة بقى 
هى دى المواضيع الفتاكة بس كنت بستأذن حضرتك تنزل جدول v7 الخاص بعدد مرات تغير الهواء
محتاجة ضرورى جدا 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2014)

alaa elkilany قال:


> ايوة كدة بقى
> هى دى المواضيع الفتاكة بس كنت بستأذن حضرتك تنزل جدول v7 الخاص بعدد مرات تغير الهواء
> محتاجة ضرورى جدا
> وجزاك الله خير


السلام عليكم مهندس علاء : ماذا تقصد بأيوه كده بقي ؟
أولا الكتاب 850 صفحة صيغت خلال ربع قرن من البحث و الممارسة 
ايه اللي اقدر انزله و ايه اللي أقدر اسيبه 
دي حاجة 
أنا موش من جيلكم بمعني اني امكانياتي في الحاسب (على قد حالي ) و انا مقتبس الجملة من الزميل الفاضل zanitty , و الكتاب لا يحقق لي ربحا حتي اللحظة .
عموما انت عايز عدد مرات تغيير الهواء لأي غرفة ؟ كان لازم يكون سؤالك كده و اللا ايه ؟ بدلا من أن تقذفني بطوبة في دماغي 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمود الصواف (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا الكبير د صبري وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moneer2 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل الدكتور صبري وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم على انشاء هذا الكتب فأنا شخصيا استفدت من الكتاب وانصح كل مبتدء ان يكون لديه مرجع الدكتور صبري وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نور للأبد (30 أكتوبر 2014)

الدكتور الفاضل صبري سعيد ...البارحة فقط بدأ اطلع على موضوعاتك مشاركاتك وكذا مشاركات أكثر من أخ فاضل في هذا المنتدى - للأسف متأخرا جدا -..والحق انني انبهرت ...ولكن هناك تعقيب بسيط....الأخ اللي قال ايوة كدة بقى ميقصدش خالص اللي حضرتك فهمته ...عشان الجملة ده ممكن تتفهم معنيين ...حسب سياق ووضع الجملة....هو يقصد المعنى الحلو تعليقا على الموضوع كله مش كلمة حضرتك عن الكتاب الرائع (بمعنى ان هو ده الصح ) لذلك قال بعدها هي ده الموضوعات الفتاكة ...زي ما انا أقول مثلا : ايو كدة بقى هو ده الشغل ..
فمتزعلش منه ...انا اول ما قرأت التعليق فهمت قصده على طول لأنه عدى عليه....اما عن الكتاب الذي هو خلاصة عمل سنين طويلة ...والله وددت لو اقتنيه (ايوة كدة بقى هي ده الكتب الجامدة ..ههههه) لأني اشعر انك تجمع في شرحك بين الفهم العميق والتطبيق والتطبيق في الشغل ...لكن انا مرتبي الف ونصف جنيه مصري يعني غالبا الكتاب بنصف مرتب تقريبا ..ههه....."ولعلي يوما ما اقتني الكتاب ..لما المرتب يزداد "... لكن حقيقي انا انبهرت بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك (ايوة كدة بقى هي ده الموضوعات والمشاركات ) وكنت في انترفيو واتسألت تقريبا عن اصل كل حاجة بنتكلم فيها ..ليه..جبتها منين ...فلقيت حضرتك في شرحك بتذكر كل حاجة اصلها ايه..ولما اجي اشتغل اعمل ايه..بس قرأت الكلام ده بعد ما اتسلخت في الانترفيو ..ههه..بس بصراحة استفدت كثيرا منها (ايوة كدة بقى هي ده الانترفيوهات الجامدة)...جزاك الله كل خير على شرحك لنا من ثمرة اجتهادك الطويل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على الرد و التوضيح و على المرور 
و معذرة عن تقصيري في فهم المراد من تعليق زميلنا ، فمع التقدم في السن يضيق صدر الانسان أحيانا و الله المستعان ( ربي اشرح لي صدري و يسر لي أمري و احلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي ) آمين
و جزاكم الله كل خير و أنا أتمني ان يمكنني الله من طباعة اقتصادية تتيح الكتاب لكل الزملاء 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## وائل-جولمي (6 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر على المجهودات..


----------



## وائل-جولمي (6 نوفمبر 2014)

في الحقيقة اريد كتابا ان امكن يعطي المعلومات اسهل حيث اني لستت متخصص في الاعمال التصميمية. و لكن ان كان ممكنا الافادة في تلك المشكلة فلكم جزيل الشكر...
اريد ان اغير هواء عنبر انتاج مساحته 24م × 88م ×7م ارتفاع. بع عمالة تقدر بحوالي 200 عامل تقريبا و المطلوب تغيير الهواء بالكامل في حدود من (15 - 20 دقيقة). فكيف احسب المعدل المطلوب لشفط الهواء بمراوح شفط و عليه عدد المراوح المطلوب تركيبها... و شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## ashraf yousief (9 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ashraf yousief (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد اذنكم محتاج الجدول v1 الذى يوضح معدل تغييرالهواء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ashraf yousief قال:


> بعد اذنكم محتاج الجدول v1 الذى يوضح معدل تغييرالهواء



أرسل ايميلك في رسالة خاصة او على الهاتف 596622225 00966 و سأرفق لكم الجدول لأني لا اعرف كيف ارفق الجدول على الملتقي فمعذرة


----------



## محمود ابو خالد الت (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مشششكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة​ : 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310 ​الرياض​
م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330 ​في جدة و مكة المكرمة​
م / وائل شفيق 0568449503 ​الجبيل​م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043 ​في دبي​و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( أرجو ان يتكرم برقم جواله ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413 ​بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم​


----------



## محمود اسماعيل عبد (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور يادكتور صبرى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكركم على المرور و التعليق البناء


----------



## السيف3008 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع يتوجب الشكر فجزاك الله خير على ما قمت به من عمل


----------



## eng. hassn (28 نوفمبر 2014)

رحمة لوالديكم شلون اشارك لان ماداعرف واني جديد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

eng. hassn قال:


> رحمة لوالديكم شلون اشارك لان ماداعرف واني جديد


أهلا بكم زميلنا الكريم و بمشاركاتك : بامكانك طرح سؤال او موضوع للمناقشة في مجال التخصص ، او التعليق على مواضيع الزملاء ، أو بإرفاق كتاب او مذكرة او بحث أو كتالوج تجد فيه ما يستحق ان يعرفه زملاء التخصص 
يمكنك الاطلاع على مشاركات الزملاء ، و الاطلاع على تعليمات و قوانين الملتقي و هي مثبتة أعلاه في قائمة المحتويات 
اهلا بكم و اتمني لكم التوفيق و الاستزادة من العلم


----------



## ابو ايدي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

Thank you very much Mr.sabri...
Wishing you as you like
you are agreat mechanical doctor in our middle east 
Thank you again.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ابو ايدي قال:


> Thank you very much Mr.sabri...
> Wishing you as you like
> you are agreat mechanical doctor in our middle east
> Thank you again.



بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا و بركة 
ما انا إلا واحد من عباد الله ارجو رحمته


----------



## m7md3shor (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الشرح رائع د. صبري و الإفادة جمة و الموضوع غاية فى الأهمية بسبب مشاكل التنفيذ المتكررة و المحيرة و التى إحداها الخطأ فى نتفيذ أعمال التهوية .
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم علما.


----------



## amato alra7man (4 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (8 مارس 2015)

تسلم وجزاك الله خبر


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (27 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله في مجهودكم يا دكتور صبري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2015)

احمد ح العشرى قال:


> بارك الله في مجهودكم يا دكتور صبري



و بارك الله فيكم شباب الغد الواعد


----------



## mohamed m youssef (2 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم أنا أخوكم المهندس محمد أسأل عن أنواع dumper المستخدمه وأنواع ال wall shutter والفرق بينهم


----------



## mohamed m youssef (2 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم أنا أخوكم المهندس محمد أسأل عن أنواع dumper المستخدمه وأنواع ال wall shutter والفرق بينهم


----------



## eng.ahmad-2020 (3 مايو 2015)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم:7:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
المصطلح : Damper 
بمعني : بوابة و البعض يسميه خامد 
متي نقول بوابة و متي نقول خامد ؟ 
لدينا في الاستخدام العادي 
volume damper
fire damper 
,smoke damper 
fire smoke dampe
الأول هو حاكم معدل التدفق للهواء بمعني انه يتحكم في حجم الهواء المسموح بمروره الي المكان المكيف خلال فترة زمنية محددة أي مقدرا بالقدم المكعب في الدقيقة أو باللتر في الثانية أو بالمتر المكعب في الساعة 
الثاني و ما يليه عبارة عن خامد أو معوّق لانتشار الحريق ، معوق انتشار دخان ، معوق انتشار دخان و حريق
و كل منها يكون متصلا بنظام الانذار ضد الحريق الموجود بالمبني 
هذا ببساطة 
و يمكنك الاطلاع على كتالوج احدي الشركات المنتجة لتشاهد المكونات لكل منها و طريقة تركيبها 
أما الـ WALL SHUTTER 
فهو مثل شيش نوافذ البيت و لكن ذو شفرات متحركة يتم اغلاقها او فتحها حسب الحاجة و يتم تركيبها على فتحات مراوح السحب التي تركب في المطابخ او الحمامات التي تصرف على الشارع او منور او مايشابه و الفائدة هي ان هذه الشفرات تفتح عند تشغيل المروحة و تنغلق اذا توقفت المروحة فتوفر امانا ضد تسلل الحشرات و القوارض و اذا كانت شديدة الاحكام تمنع الاتربة


----------



## metho (2 يونيو 2015)

موضوع رائع جداااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا انا اريد نسخة من هذا الكتاب كيف احصل علىيها حيث اننى فى المدينة المنورة وشكرا ​


----------



## engsadekyounis (14 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا د.صبري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 يونيو 2015)

abdelsalamn قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا انا اريد نسخة من هذا الكتاب كيف احصل علىيها حيث اننى فى المدينة المنورة وشكرا ​


ارسل رسالة فيها الاسم و رقم الهاتف الجوال و صندوق البريد و الايميل و الله المستعان وسيصلكم الكتاب بعد العيد بمشيئة الله 
كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## المهندس كامل الهيت (4 يوليو 2015)

مجهود رائع جدا وجزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على المشاركة و كتابي المرجع العملي النسخة الورقية يحتوي على مزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## engomarfathi (26 يوليو 2015)

د. صبري سعيد

كيف احصل علي النسخه الورقية لمرجع حضرتك , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على عدوس (21 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (5 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور يا دكتور


----------



## اسامةسمير (12 يناير 2017)

thanks


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 يناير 2017)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2017)

مشكورون على المرور و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## aliali9 (15 أبريل 2017)

مشكور جدا دكتور صبري وربنا يجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 أبريل 2017)

شكرا على مروركم و دعائكم


----------



## zakarya ahmad (22 أبريل 2017)

تحياتي دكتور صبري سعيد المحترم 
لقد اشتريت المرجع في التكييف تأليف سعادتك والف شكر للمعلومات القيمة ...
لكن مطلوب مني:
معرفة أمبير السحب / سعة القاطع / أقطار الكيابل / للمكيفات المركزي باكج يونيت حار بارد /مقاس 20 طن / 25 طن / 30 طن / لشركة كارير المسافة 25 متر .
لشركة كاريير
ولو تكرمت كيفية حسابها واستخراجها من الجداول والكتالوج - مع جزيل الشكرسلفا ....


----------



## zakarya ahmad (22 أبريل 2017)

وفي حال المسافة زادت لحدود 80 متر كم يصبح قطر الكيابل ....؟


----------



## zakarya ahmad (27 أبريل 2017)

صباح الخير صباح الورررد للجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم 
كل شركة تعطيك فيكتالوجاتها قيمة سحب الكهرباء لوحداتها و الجميع يتسابق الأن على خفض معدلات الاستهلاك لذلك لا يمكن اعتماد معدل استهلاك ثابت للاستهلاك ، كما ان المسافة تتحكم في قطر الكيبل و لابد من أن يحسبها مهندس الكهرباء حتي لا يترتب على طول الكيبل فقدا يعطل عمل الوحدة و على أي الحالات سأبحث معك مع متخصص و أذكر أن في كتابي الخاص بأعمال الصيانة جزءا عن ذلك سأحاول البحث عنه


----------



## zakarya ahmad (2 مايو 2017)

تحياتي دكتور صبري سعيد : 
رجاء حار اذا متوفر لديكم كيفية حساب أقطار الكيابل وسعة القاطع الرئيسي ....
ياليت القيم لشركة l.g ....أو يورك لو سمحت ياباش مهندس ...؟ في حالة المسافة 20متر 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## zakarya ahmad (2 مايو 2017)

وكيفية حسابها .....


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مايو 2017)

الله المستعان سأحاول بمشيئة الله


----------

